# Formular Link/Button



## Arcoz (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein kleines Problem mit einer Homepage.

Undzwar habe ich 2 Textfelder,
im ersten soll ein Name,


```
<input type="text" name="name" id="name" size = "18" maxlength="16" style = "width: 175px;" tabindex="1"/>
```

im zweiten soll eine email.


```
<input type="email" name="email" id="password" size = "18" MaxLength="16" style = "width: 175px;" tabindex="2">
```

Wenn man jetzt auf ein Button der irgendwo dadrunter draufklickt,
sollen die beiden Daten an meine Emailadresse verschickt werden.

Wie mach ich das am besten?

Arbeite mit Dreamweaver, aber so in den einstellungen, hab ich es nicht gefunden.

Bitte helft mir!

Gruß Arcoz


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2008)

Hi,

hierfür muß das Formular über das action-Attribut an ein serverseitiges Script (CGI, PHP) geschickt werden, das das Formular verarbeitet - siehe Formularbereich definieren und Formulare verarbeiten.

mfg Maik


----------



## Arcoz (2. Juli 2008)

Ähmm könnte glatt funktionieren, nur wir mache ich das? 

Kenn mich nicht gut mit php html usw. aus.


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2008)

Dann werf mal einen Blick in den Artikel PHP: Einfacher PHP-Formmailer.

Ansonsten schmeiss  oder die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens an, um nach gebrauchsfertigen Kontakt-Scripts zu recherchieren, die tonnenweise im Internet angeboten werden.

mfg Maik


----------



## schutzgeist (2. Juli 2008)

hab das bei mir im Einsatz:

mailer.php

```
<?php

### Konfiguration ###

# Bitte passen Sie die folgenden Werte an, bevor Sie das Script benutzen!

# An welche Adresse sollen die Mails gesendet werden?
$strEmpfaenger = 'email@domain.com';

# Welche Adresse soll als Absender angegeben werden?
# (Manche Hoster lassen diese Angabe vor dem Versenden der Mail ueberschreiben)
$strFrom       = '"Website Feedback" <email@domain.com>';

# Welchen Betreff sollen die Mails erhalten?
$strSubject    = 'Website Feedback';

# Zu welcher Seite soll als "Danke-Seite" weitergeleitet werden?
# Wichtig: Sie muessen hier eine gueltige HTTP-Adresse angeben!
$strReturnhtml = 'http://domain.com/danke.htm';

# Welche(s) Zeichen soll(en) zwischen dem Feldnamen und dem angegebenen Wert stehen?
$strDelimiter  = ":\t";

### Ende Konfiguration ###

if($_POST)
{
 $strMailtext = "";

 while(list($strName,$value) = each($_POST))
 {
  if(is_array($value))
  {
   foreach($value as $value_array)
   {
    $strMailtext .= $strName.$strDelimiter.$value_array."\n";
   }
  }
  else
  {
   $strMailtext .= $strName.$strDelimiter.$value."\n";
  }
 }

 if(get_magic_quotes_gpc())
 {
  $strMailtext = stripslashes($strMailtext);
 }

 mail($strEmpfaenger, $strSubject, $strMailtext, "From: ".$strFrom)
  or die("Die Mail konnte nicht versendet werden.");
 header("Location: $strReturnhtml");
 exit;
}

?>
```

Mail-Formular:

```
<form action="mailer.php" method="post">
[...]
</form>
```


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2008)

schutzgeist hat gesagt.:


> hab das bei mir im Einsatz:


... das aus meinem empfohlenen Artikel stammt ;-)

mfg Maik


----------



## schutzgeist (3. Juli 2008)

Hehe, wie klein die Welt doch ist ;-)


----------

